# Another what grinder help: Manual or electric (low use)



## Bagpu55 (Dec 23, 2019)

Hello, I need a bit of help finding a grinder for my needs and finally get me off pre-ground supermarket products.

I normally use my aeropress twice a day same at the weekend, my wife may have the occasional drink. Having just bought a gaggia classic I want something that can do espresso (probably 1 a day with 1 aeropress with 2 espressos per day at the weekend double shots. I will get a V60 soon also, love my coffee at work.

My dilemma is my relative low use and different grind sizes. I really don't want 2 machines so at a real push I was thinking about a Niche but part of me thinks to keep it simple and get a decent hand grinder. I really dont mind hand grinding (as long as its less than 1 minute  ), but the grinder must be robust and ideally serviceable?

What would people recommend?

My considerations are feld/aergrind, comandante, 1zpresso jx pro and the Niche (any others?). I'm really undecided as I am also relatively new to this hobby, my taste buds are developing and its not cheap.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Hand grinders don't really need servicing.

Buy a Feld/Aergrind for the Aeropress/V60.

Buy a 1Zpresso JX Pro/Niche for espresso.

You don't really want to be disturbing your espresso settings every time you make a brewed coffee. Switching between Aeropress & V60 will be less of an issue.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

What's your budget?

I have a Niche and a Feldgrind, also owned a Kinu M68 in the past.

If I had to pick one to keep, I would be the Niche.


----------



## Bagpu55 (Dec 23, 2019)

I think this is where my inexperience shows. So can a Niche do both interchangeably?? And why can a hand grinder not if there is little retention. Having come from years of drinking all types of coffee probably in the wrong grind sizes too I have never thrown a mug away apart from instant (urgh!!). Probably never really tasted a decent cup so my starting block is not particularly high. If you change your bean type I presume you have to change your settings again.

I see the point of 2 grinders to dial in 100%, I guess I am more than happy at 80% (for now)


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Bagpu55 said:


> I think this is where my inexperience shows. So can a Niche do both interchangeably?? And why can a hand grinder not if there is little retention. Having come from years of drinking all types of coffee probably in the wrong grind sizes too I have never thrown a mug away apart from instant (urgh!!). Probably never really tasted a decent cup so my starting block is not particularly high. If you change your bean type I presume you have to change your settings again.
> 
> I see the point of 2 grinders to dial in 100%, I guess I am more than happy at 80% (for now)


 Yes, the Niche can do both, but going from a coarse setting back to fine is a bit of a bind as you need to grind, adjust a little, grind, adjust a little & so on. Plus the main point, is you want to make the fewest & smallest grind adjustments for your espresso, when dialled in.

A hand grinder can do both, again, you still don't want to be upsetting the espresso setting. Hand grinding for espresso is feasible, with a fast grinder...but still a chore compared to electric.

You shouldn't need to keep making adjustments for Aeropress or V60. You might not need to make many, or large adjustments for espresso, but it is likely this will need more attention.

You decide what is decent, or not. You don't need any 6th sense. If you're not sure that you like the coffee you making (despite being a coffee lover) we can address that In a specific thread.


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

The comandante c40 has clicks for adjustment so as long as you remember what click you're on and need when changing between brewed and espresso you can get back to your correct grind size quite accurately.

I would suggest the Red clix upgrade for the comandante c40 though as while it easily grinds fine enough for espresso dialling in the shots is drastically improved. I find an 8-10 second shot time swing for each click on the red clix upgrade which would mean 16-20 seconds adjustment on the standard shaft, for my set up anyway.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

The Comandante is a very good looking piece of kit too !


----------



## Bagpu55 (Dec 23, 2019)

Gone for a Feld47. Plan for the mo is to drink my v60/aeropress during the week and espresso at the weekend. Its a start at least. Cheers for the advice its sinking in. Now for some beans?


----------



## Johey (Oct 12, 2019)

Hi, I am looking for a manual grinder only for French Press or Pour Over (no Espresso). Having a Niche at home I will only use it when I am on holiday.

I am brewing 500g water with 30g beans which means the grinder should have a min capacity of 30g.

Thinking about Feld47 or 1Zpresso JS oder JX.

Any other thoughts and which one would you prefer?


----------



## Bagpu55 (Dec 23, 2019)

Hi johey, I ordered the feld and it arrived after a week with 1 email reminder. Its well built and solid and holds that amount of beans. Comes with no instructions and little info online. Grind range seems good but I have only used it for espresso so far. Given my time again probably would have gone for comandante (as more info available). The 1zpresso looks good but was a bit scared off by the made in China and do prefer to buy local. Tbh you probably won't go wrong with any of them. Maybe wait for someone with more knowledge than me tho.


----------



## pj.walczak (Sep 6, 2017)

For coarse grinding you cannot go wrong with Comandante C40.

Other option might be Kinu M47 Simplicity with BG burrs.

From 1zpresso range, JS will be good choice, but now orders from China will be delayed. From Bellabarista however you can order the K - Series, but looks like the have only the K Plus not the Pro one. So you will be paying for catch cup designed to fit PF. Still, the grind quality will be very good.


----------



## Johey (Oct 12, 2019)

The Feld47 is £140 and the 1Zpresso JX 110 - 130.

So I am looking more in that price range. You can always get a better grinder for a higher price but just for travelling I think max 140 is reasonable.


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

Johey said:


> The Feld47 is £140 and the 1Zpresso JX 110 - 130.
> 
> So I am looking more in that price range. You can always get a better grinder for a higher price but just for travelling I think max 140 is reasonable.


 I just got a Comandante C40 for £155 delivered (to UK) from coffeedesk in poland. I emailed & they sent me a 20% discount code. Puts it in the same kind of price range for you.


----------



## Bagpu55 (Dec 23, 2019)

Johey said:


> The Feld47 is £140 and the 1Zpresso JX 110 - 130.
> 
> So I am looking more in that price range. You can always get a better grinder for a higher price but just for travelling I think max 140 is reasonable.


 Am sure there was a marked new feld for 120 yesterday 1 available when I looked.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Sold out.


----------



## Johey (Oct 12, 2019)

I think again about the Comandante C40.

155 seems to be a good offer.

can someone pls confirm the capacity of the hopper? Can I put in 30g of beans?


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

Johey said:


> I think again about the Comandante C40.
> 155 seems to be a good offer.
> can someone pls confirm the capacity of the hopper? Can I put in 30g of beans?


The spec says it will take up to 40g of beans. I've only ever put around 20g max in mine and there's loads of room left so I'm sure 40g is about right. You'll easily get 30g in with a lot of room to spare.

I own 2 C40's and wouldn't hesitate to buy again. They're excellent grinders


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

Jason11 said:


> The spec says it will take up to 40g of beans. I've only ever put around 20g max in mine and there's loads of room left so I'm sure 40g is about right. You'll easily get 30g in with a lot of room to spare.
> 
> I own 2 C40's and wouldn't hesitate to buy again. They're excellent grinders


I am actually really enjoying mine.

Using it for espresso and it's great, a bit of a workout but it's fine.

The red clix shaft is sold out so I am going to knock a batch out on the lathe. I know you have the red clix on one of your c40's, I think it should be a great upgrade.


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

HowardSmith said:


> I am actually really enjoying mine.
> 
> Using it for espresso and it's great, a bit of a workout but it's fine.
> 
> The red clix shaft is sold out so I am going to knock a batch out on the lathe. I know you have the red clix on one of your c40's, I think it should be a great upgrade.


Yes the red clix shaft is a must for espresso dialling in IMHO.


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

Jason11 said:


> Yes the red clix shaft is a must for espresso dialling in IMHO.


I have been dosing at nominal basket size and getting the grinder close and then either adding to the dose or reducing where needed.


----------



## Johey (Oct 12, 2019)

I just ordered a Comandante at Coffeedesk (@HowardSmith I shall send you greetings from them) . Price for the Wenge wood is 213.74 EUR. With a 15% discount it's 181,7 EUR and with the current exchange rate of 1,2 it's 151,4 GBP (incl free shipping).

The JX is 139 + shipping at BB

The JS is 150 USD if you directly order a 1Zpresso but + VAT + fee for VAT payment it's ~ 145 GBP

The Feld47 is 120 with minor cosmetic + VAT so it's 144 GBP.

To cut it short all these 4 grinders are within a range of +/- 10 GBP. Therefore I decided to go the "safe" route with the Comandante. Because I will only use it for FrenchPress or V60, no Espresso.

BTW: If you order/buy regularly in foreign currency I can highly recommend Revolut. It's an "App only" bank, easy to open an account and you can exchange and pay with almost all currencies without any fees up to 5k per month. You only have to pay 5 pounds when you open your account for the shipping of your credit/debit card. If someone is really interested and wants to save the 5 pls contact me via pm, sometimes I get a link to invite someone and then the shipping is for free).

Disclaimer: I have nothing to do with Revolut, I am only a happy customer believing that this is the future of banking and the end of all traditional banks. And due to the fact that I am frequently travelling between Germany and the UK, I needed a solution.


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

Johey said:


> Therefore I decided to go the "safe" route with the Comandante. Because I will only use it for FrenchPress or V60, no Espresso.


Great choice.

It grinds great for espresso too just is a lot easier to get the right grind size with the red clix upgrade. Just in case you ever go down the espresso route 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mogul (Aug 20, 2021)

Hello,

Does anybody out there know if the replacement blade for a Moulinex AR110 coffee grinder will fit an older model Moulinex BM1 coffee grinder?

Thank you in advance.

Tim


----------

